# andere Foto-Galerien



## knulp (15. Dezember 2002)

Hallo,

Ich suche weitere Foto-Galerien, die etwas größer sind als das tutorials-mini-ding.
Das ganze soll von Hobby-Fotografen sein, d.h. nicht kommerziell, denn irgendwie geht da der Persönlichkeits-Faktor verloren.

Besonders schön wärs ohne Erotik-Werbung.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

ich weiß zwar nicht, ob es das ist, was du suchst. Aber kennst du schon diese Site?

http://www.fotocommunity.de

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Vitalis (17. Dezember 2002)

oder http://www.photosig.com
und bei http://www.fotolinks.de
findet sich sicher auch was


----------



## goela (17. Dezember 2002)

Ähmm sorry! Aber müsste der Thread nicht verschoben werden -> Fotografie-Forum?
Hier ist doch die Galerie? Oder bin da etwas zu pingelig?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. Dezember 2002)

Stimmt, jetzt wo dus schreibst.


----------



## Mythos007 (17. Dezember 2002)

Euer Wunsch ist mir Befehl ...


----------



## goela (17. Dezember 2002)

Toll, jetzt ist die Weltordung wieder hergestellt!


----------



## knulp (22. Dezember 2002)

Höflich wie ich nun mal bin, sag ich ganz brav "danke" für eure Vorschläge.

Hat mir sehr weitergeholfen.


----------



## Eisblau (25. Dezember 2002)

http://www.deviantart.com

gibts auch schöne fotos


----------

